# جامعة النهرين / كلية الهندسة / القسم المدني / المرحلة الرابعه



## faiqmohmed (3 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الرابعه/ قسم الهندسة المدنيه / جامعة النهرين
للتفضل بالاجابه عن السؤال التالي:
عرف المواصفات الفنيه
ما الفرق بين المواصفات والمخططات
ماهي مصادر المواصفات الفنيه
تحياتي
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## tofeiraq (8 أبريل 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الرابعه/ قسم الهندسة المدنيه / جامعة النهرين
> للتفضل بالاجابه عن السؤال التالي:
> عرف المواصفات الفنيه
> ...


----------



## tofeiraq (8 أبريل 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الرابعه/ قسم الهندسة المدنيه / جامعة النهرين
> للتفضل بالاجابه عن السؤال التالي:
> عرف المواصفات الفنيه
> ...


----------



## taqua_talib (23 أبريل 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الرابعه/ قسم الهندسة المدنيه / جامعة النهرين
> للتفضل بالاجابه عن السؤال التالي:
> عرف المواصفات الفنيه
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

الفنية احد وثائق المناقصة الاساسية وهي تعد من قبل الاستشاري او من قبل من يقوم باعداد وثائق المناقصة والتعهد (لرب العمل )، الا انه في بعض الحالات تقدم 

 المواصفات الفنية من قبل (المقاول) او من قبل من يعهد له غير ان المصادقة عليها يجب ان تتم من قبل (الاستشاري) او (المهندس) او من قبل من يخوله رب العمل بذلك.تقدم المواصفات من المقاول او من يمثله في الغالب عند التعاقد على اساس (تسليم المفتاح) او في حالة كون المقاول مسؤولا عن تقديم التصاميم وما يتبعها من مواصفات فنية.قد تختلف صياغة المناقصة في الحالتين ولكن يفترض ان تفي بذات الاغراض والغاية التي كتبت من اجلها.
المخططات هي خرائط نقوم بتنفيذها وفق المواصفات الفنية


تقوى طالب
هندسة مدنية
مرحلة رابعة


----------



## tofeiraq (23 أبريل 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اعزائي طلبة المرحلة الرابعه/ قسم الهندسة المدنيه / جامعة النهرين
> للتفضل بالاجابه عن السؤال التالي:
> عرف المواصفات الفنيه
> ...


 




السلام عليكم دكتور فائق المحترم
اشكر هذة المبادرة الجميلة والتي تم ذكرها في التدوة العلمية في الاساليب الحديثة في التعليم لجامعة النهرين والتي كانت مشاركتك فعالة فيها
اعتذر لاني وضعت المشاركة اكثر من مرة لانها لم تضهر بالشكل المطلوب


16. تكتب المواصفة الفنية لواحد من الحالات التالية:-
أ. توصيف مواد انشائية او هندسية لغرض التجهيز فقط.
ب. توصيف منتوج لوحدات بنائية او غيرها من عناصر ومكونات البناء التي قد تكون مصنعة داخل الموقع او موردة من خارجه.
ج.توصيف كامل للمواد والمنتوجات والعمل.
د. توصيف عمل انشائي فقط على اساس ان تتجهيز المواد ليس من مسؤولية المنفذ.
وعلى ذلك تكتب المواصفة حسب الحالة المطلوبة.

الغاية من المواصفة الفنية
17. تهدف المواصفة الفنية تبعا لحالتها ولمتطلبات التعاقد الى واحد او اكثر من الامور التالية:-
أ.بيان الخصائص المطلوبة للمواد او المنتوج او العمل.
ب. الحد الادنى المقبول للنوعية وما يتبعه من سماح في التفاوت في الخواص.
ج. ارجاع الخواص النوعية الى مواصفات قياسية او مداون قياسية عالمية معترف بها او رسمية محلية.
د. تحديد وحدات المقايسة وتفاصبل اجراء المقايسة والتقييم المادي.
ھ. الارشاد الى كيفية تنفيذ العمل احيانا بل وحتى الزام المقاول في بعض الحالات باتباع طريقة او نظام معين.

اسلوب كتابة المواصفة الفنية
18. لكتابة مواصفة فنية بصورة جيدة يمكن ادراج النقاط التالية وضمن الغاية والحالات المطلوبة لها:-
أ. ان تبين المجال الذي تغطيه من مواد او منتوج او عمل ضمن العقد.حيث تعمد بعض الجهات الى كتابة مواصفات فنية عامة و(شاملة) الى حد ما تغطي في مجالها اكثر مما يشمله العقد من مواد او فقرات اعمال ويكون ذلك لغرض الاستفادة من ذات المواصفات العامة لاكثر من مشروع الامر الذي يختصر الوقت والكلفة اللازمين لاعداد وثائق التعهد.وعليه من الضروري مراجعة هذه المواصفة الفنية العامة قبل ارفاقها بوثائق اي تعهد جديد للتاكد من حداثتها وشمولها لمتطلبات العقد.ويشترط في المواصفة الفنية ان تغطي كافة المفردات الواردة في المخططات والتصاميم سواء للاعمال او المواد او الانظمة وحسب الحالة.

ب. ان يكون مصدرها وارتباطها من الناحية الفنية بمواصفات فنية قياسية او مداون ممارسة عالمية او رسمية محلية مناسبة،من الضروري اعتمادالمواصفات القياسية والمدونات المحلية في التوصيف وحتى التصميم لانه يفترض في هذه المواصفات ان تكون اكثر ملائمة اضافة الى انها قد تكون ملزمة التطبيق قانون، ويلاحظ بانه من الناحية العملية لازلنا نتبع المواصفات القياسية الاجنبية وخاصة في الحالات التالية:-
اولا. عند عدم وجود مواصفة او مدونة محلية تغطي الموصوف او التصميم.
ثانيا.اذا كان المقاولون المتنافسون على التعاقد جهات غير عراقية ولم تالف المواصفات القياسية العراقية بسبب عدم وجود ترجمة معتمدة لها او لندرة خبرتها بهذه المواصفات.
ثالثا. اذا كان معد المواصفات او التصاميم من غير العراقيين ولم يالف هذه المواصفات للاسباب المذكورة في اعلاه.وعند الرجوع الى مواصفات قياسية غير عراقية يجب اختيار مواصفات عالمية ومعروفة مثلا يمكن قبول المواصفات والمداون البريطانية القياسية او الاميركية ومنها اصدارات ( ASTM) وجمعية الخرسانة الامريكية (ACI) وغيرها او المواصفات الالمانية (DIN) او اليابانية (GIS) او العالمية (ISO) وغيرها من المواصفات الموثوق بها والتي يالفها المصمم والمنفذ. ويجب الحذر هنا من ان اي مواصفة عالمية قد لاتفي بالغرض بصورة تامة تناسب الاستعمال او التطبيق في العراق نظرا لكونها موضوعة اصلا لظروف ومناخ غير التي تسود هنا او حتى طبيعة الاستخدام لدينا تكون مختلفة احيانا وقد تكون المواصفة العالمية قد صدرت منذ فترة قريبة ولا تضمن دوام المنتوج او المادة بما يتناسب وعمر المنشا من الامثلة على عدم كفاءة بعض المواصفات العالمية احيانا ما يخص تاثير الاملاح وخاصة الكبريتات على الخرسانة وبشكل مخصوص الاملاح التي في الركام او متطلبات الخرسانة للاجواء الحارة او التسليح المناسب لتفادي تشقق الخرسانة بسبب الانكماش والحرارة وكذلك المنتجات والعناصر البنائية المركبة او مالئات المفاصل او المنتجات البلاستيكية وغيرها. ومما تقدم يتضح بان على واضع المواصفة الفنية او المصمم ان يلم بما يجب اختياره اضافة الى ان اية مواصفة قياسية تتبع تكون باحدث اصدار لها.

ج. ان تحدد المتطلبات النوعية للموصوف من حيث الخواص ودرجة الحرارة وحدود التفاوت المسموحة اضافة الى اي سرد يوضح ماهية الموصوف ويعتبر ذكره ضروريا لاكمال التعريف والتحديد.

د. ان يكون ما يرد في المواصفة الفنية مطابقا وغير متعارض مع المدونة او المواصفة القياسية او طريقة التصميم التي اختارها المصمم.
مثال:- لايجوز ان تكون النصوص الخاصة بالاعمال الخرسانية في المواصفات الفنية مقيدة استنادا الى المواصفات القياسية البريطانية (S.B) بينما التصميم للعمل هو بموجب متطلبات (code ACI) وما يتبعه من مواصفات اميركية فالتدرج المطلوب للركام يختلف في الحالتين وكذلك طرية تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية اضافة الى ان مفهوم تحمل الضغط للنماذج المفحوصة هو ليس نفسه في الاثنين حيث هناك تباين بين معنى ( التحمل المميز) الوارد فيcp110 ومعنى تحمل الضغط الموصوف الوارد في ( (ACI code،حتى نماذج الفحص هي ليست ذاتها كما هومعروف فالمواصفات البريطانية تستعمل قوالب مكعبة الشكل بينما الاميركية تستعمل نماذج اسطوانية.ان الفولاذ المنتج بموجب المواصفات البريطانية ليس بالضرورة مطابق لما ينتج بموجب المواصفة الامريكية سواء من حيث الاقطار القياسية او الخواص الالية (الميكانيكية) وحتى شكل النتوءات وتفاصيلها.

ھ.ان توصف ما يرد في المخططات بدون تعارض فلا يجوز على سبيل المثال ان توصف المواصفات الفنية كتل بنائية خرسانية بابعاد واشكال وخواص معينة بينما تؤشر انواع مخالفة على المخططات او ان توصف خلطات خرسانية معينة بينما يجب غيرها بموجب متطلبات التصميم.في بعض المواصفات تدرج اوصاف وابعاد بعض العناصر البنائية كالابواب مثلا او احواض التفتيش وعليه يجب ان يكون الوصف متماشيا مع التفاصيل الواردة في المخططات.لتلافي التعارض يجب التنسيق بين وضع المواصفة واعداد التصاميم والمخططات وكذلك مراجعة المواصفات العامة المعدة سابقا كما ذكر واجراء ما يتطلب من تنقيح او اضافة وفقا لمتطلبات ذلك المشروع.

و. ان لايكون هنالك ازدواج او تكرار او تناقض في النصوص ذات العلاقة في نفس المواصفة.من المعلوم ان مواصفة الاعمال البنائية تحوي على مواصفات للاعمال الصحية والميكانيكية والكهربائية وغيرها من الخدمات وهذه بدورها تحوي على وصف لبعض الاعمال البنائية الضرورية لها كالحفر واعادة الدفن وصب الخرسانة ومد الانابيب والبناء وغيرها، غير انه قد نجد بان الوصف الوارد هنا لهذه الاعمال يكرر او حتى يتعارض نوعا ما مع الوصف الوارد لاعمال مشابهة وردت ضمن المواصفة الاصلية للاعمال البنائية والمعمارية في العقد،ان هذا يعتبر نقصا في قيمة المواصفة اذا كانت المقاولة تنفذ من قبل مقاول رئيسي واحد لكافة الاعمال الا ان الامر قد يختلف اذا كانت اعمال الخدمات تنفذ بشكل عقود مستقلة.

ز. ان تبين المواصفة الفحوص اللازمة للسيطرة النوعية والقبول وكل ما يتعلق بها من طريقة تكرار الفحص ، النتائج المقبولة الخ وكذلك تبين الجهة التي تتحمل كلفة تلك الفحوص ان لم يرد ذلك في شروط العقد او في جداول الكميات والاسعار.تشمل الفحوص فحوص المواد،العمل،المنتوج الجاهز...الخ وحسب الحالة.

ح. توضح المواصفة الفنية كيفية المقايسة لغرض تحديد القيمة المادية حيث تذكر وحدة المقايسة (عدد، وزن، طول، مساحة، حجم، قطعي،الخ) وكذلك المعلومات الضرورية للتقييم.


مثال:- في الاعمال البنائية ما هو اسلوب ذرعة الوجوه النظيفة هل تجري بذرعة مستقلة ام مشمولة بالبناء الاعتيادي (وذلك غير مفضل) او ماهو اسلوب حساب او طرح الفتحات في البناء او الاشكال غير الاعتيادية منه؟؟

ط. قد توصف المواصفة كيفية تنفيذ العمل ولكنها يجب ان تذكر المتطلبات النوعية، ان السرد التفصيلي لكيفية تنفيذ العمل يعني من الناحية القانونية بان المقاول يكون مسؤولا عن النتيجة طالما انه نفذ العمل وفق ما ورد في المواصفة ان صعوبة السيطرة وتامين الاشراف المستمر على المقاول قد يجعل هذه الطريقة غير مضمونة النتائج.قد تحدد المواصفة المتطلبات النوعية دون الزام او ذكر لطريقة تنفيذ معينة او تفاصيل تخصها وهذا يعني فسح المجال امام المقاول لاتباع الطريقة التي يختارها في تنفيذ فقرة معينة طالما انه يضمن الحصول على النتيجة المطلوبة الامر الذي يبدومنطقيا لانه يعطي مرونة للمقاول ويفسح المجال لتنافس اكبر بين المتناقصين مما يوفر عروض افضل.وفي حالة كون المقاول غير كفوء بقدر مناسب فانه قد يستغل ذلك للسير بالعمل وفق ما يضمن له ربح ممكن (او اقل خسارة في حالات معينة) وباسرع وقت ربما ايضا لثقته بانه من الصعب فحص جميع اجزاء العمل بشكل شامل وربما يامل بتغطية قسم منها قبل فحصه او حتى امله في تامين نتائج الفحص بما يعطي قيم اجود مما هو منفذ فعلا . وفي ذلك ما يبرر لجوء بعض واضعي المواصفات الى الدمج بين الحالتين اي ذكر طريقة تنفيذ العمل بصورة تامة او جزئية مع المتطلبات النوعية للعمل. ومن الامثلة على ذلك في مواصفة الاعمال الترابية للدفن (الردم) تذكر سمك الطبقة الواحدة قبل الرص لحين الحصول على السمك المطلوب، كيفية تسليط الماء على التربة وخلطها، انواع الحادلات المستعملة واوزانها والحد الادنى لمرات سيرها على كل طبقة ثم تذكر متطلبات نوعية تؤيد بالفحص مثل درجة الرص والكثافة الموقعية وغيرها من فحوص التحمل بالنسبة لما تم انجازه.
ي. تكتب المواصفة بلغة سليمة وواضحة تبتعد عن امكانية التاويل والاجتهادالشخصي حسب مصلحة كل طرف.

ك. تصاغ المواصفة الفنية بحيث تكون المتطلبات النوعية متوافقة مع طبيعة العمل لا ان تكون اعلى بكثير مما يجب او اقل من ذلك مراعاة للناحية الاقتصادية ولضمان النوعية المناسبة.

ل. تكتب المواصفة الفنية بشكل موجز عندما يكون المقاول متخصصا وملما بالمواصفات القياسية المحلية او العالمية التي تستند اليها المواصفة الفنية حيث قد يكتفي في بعض الحالات بذكر رقم المواصفة القياسية مع بعض النصوص منها فقط بينما تكون المواصفة الفنية اكثر تفصيلا اذا كان المقاول غيرملما بالمواصفات القياسية او حتى شروط التعهد بشكل ملائم ويدرج في هذه الحالة الكثير من نصوص المواصفة القياسية او يعمد الى الاشارة الى الاجراءات التي تطبق بحق المقاول في حالة الاخلال بما هو مطلوب وبكلمة اخرى ( تكون المواصفة معدة بصورة تناسب واقع المنفذ 


وحتى مهندسي الموقع احيانا لتمكينهم من تنفيذ العمل وفق ما هو معني).تتكون المواصفة الفنية الكاملة من عدة اجزاء وكل جزء يقسم عادة الى فصول عددة حسب الحالة فمواصفة الاعمال البنائية تختلف في بعض اقسامها من حيث المحتوى عن مواصفة اعمال الطرق على سبيل المثال فتكون اعمال الانهاء ضرورية في الحالة الاولى بينما ربما لاحاجة لها في الحالة الثانية وهنالك اعمال توصف في الحالة الثانية مثل تامين المنحدرات باكسائها بالحجارة لاحاجة لذكرها في اعمال المباني الاعتيادية.
تقسم المواصفة الفنية الكاملة لاعمال المباني (مثلا) الى الاجزاء التالية:-
اولا. مواصفات الاعمال المدنية (انشائية ومعمارية)
ثانيا. مواصفات الاعمال الصحية وتوزيع وتصريف الماء.
ثالثا.مواصفات الاعمال الميكانيكية للتكييف والتهوية والمصاعد وغيرها.
رابعا. المواصفات الكهربائية.

م.توضع كل مواصفة من قبل المصمم او شخص مختص بها ،يتكون كل جزء من عدد من الفصول حسب الحاجة فمواصفة الاعمال المدنية لمشروع بنائي قد تتكون من الفصول التالية او من قسم منها:-
اولا. الاعمال الوقتية والتحضيرية والتخطيط وتنظيف الموقع بعد الانتهاء.
ثانيا. الاعمال الترابية والتربيع تحت الاسس والارضيات.
ثالثا.الاعمال الخرسانية.
رابعا. اعمال الركائز 
خامسا.اعمال البناء بالطابوق والكتل وغيرها.
سادسا.المواد الرابطة واللاصقة.
سابعا.اعمال الانهاء والاكساء للارضيات والجدران والسقوف من الداخل والخارج ويشمل اعمال الصبغ ايضا.
ثامنا. السقوف الثانوية (يمكن احيانا دمج هذا الفصل مع الفصل السابع).
تاسعا.اعمال قطع الرطوبة
عاشرا.التسطيح والعزل الحراري وتصريف مياه الامطار (الاخيرة يمكن ادراجها ضمن الفصل التاسع)
احد عشر.الاعمال النجارية
اثناعشر. الاعمال المعدنية
ثلاث عشر.اعمال الزجاج
ويلاحظ بانه يمكن الغاء او دمج اواضافة فصول.

اهمية مستندات المقاولة

19.ان الدقة في اعداد مستندات التعهد (المخططات والمواصفات الفنية والعامة وجداول الكميات) له لتاثير كبير في جودة تنفيذ المشروع وتفادي المنازعات والمشاكل التي تنجم من جراء عمليات التشييد والتي تسبب اولا تاخر العمليات البنائية وثانيا زيادة الكلفة الكلية 


(13-18)​ 
للمشروع. والدقة في اعداد التصاميم والمستندات الملحقة بها تاتي من مصدرين هما:- 
أ. ان الدقة في اعداد مستندات التعهد (المخططات والمواصفات الفنية والعامة وجداول الكميات) له لتاثير كبير في جودة تنفيذ المشروع وتفادي المنازعات والمشاكل التي تنجم من جراء عمليات التشييد والتي تسبب اولا تاخر العمليات البنائية وثانيا زيادة الكلفة الكلية للمشروع.
ب. اساليب اعداد المخططات وجداول الكميات والتي يجب ان تكون متكاملة وحاوية على كل ماتتطلبه مرحلة التسعير والتنفيذ.ومدى الدقة في اعداد التصاميم وجداول الكميات له تاثير كبير على حصول المنازعات ومطالبات التعويض في مشاريع المباني اضافة الى تاثيره في مشاريع التنفيذ المباشر للمشاريع التي تحوي اكثر من مقاولة ثانوية مع شركات ومقاولين لتنفيذ جزء من اعمال المشروع والتي ربما تكون ذات قيمة مالية كبيرة وان اعداد جداول الكميات له اهمية وبعد خاص بالنسبة لتقدير كلفة المطالبات والمنازعات في مشاريع المباني وحيث ان الهدف من اعداد جداول الكميات هو الحصول على كلفة تقريبية ( قريبة من الكلفة الحقيقية للمشروع ) اضافة الى استعمالها كاساس لحساب السلف الشهرية والاتفاق على كلفة التغييرات وتحليل الكلف. 

الطرق القياسية للمسح الكمي 

20.ان وضع صيغة قياسية للمسح الكمي يسهل الكثير من عمليات التسعير والاتفاق على كلفة التغييرات وكذلك النظر في مطالبات التعويض وان درجة نجاح الطريقة القياسية تعتمد الى حد بعيد على تفهم مهندسي التنفيذ لمباديء موادها وفقراتها .وعند اعداد الطريقة القياسية هي النظر في فقرات كل عمل وتحديد مدى تاثير ذلك على كلفة المشروع ومدى اهمية الفقرة كما يجب النظر في المؤثرات المباشرة على كلفة المشروع وان تبرز كفقرات في جداول الكميات فمثلا اعمال الحفريات يستوجب ان تفصل لها فقرة سحب المياه الجوفية لجعل الحفر جاف نسبيا وضمان استمرار العمل. وبعد تحديد درجة تفصيل الاعمال الاساسية في المشروع ( مثل الاعمال الترابية، الاعمال الخرسانية، اعمال البناء، اعمال الركائز وغيرها...). ويعقب ذلك تحديد الفقرات الرئيسية والمهمة لكل عمل مثل فقرة صب الخرسانة بالمتر المكعب،القوالب بالمتر المربع، وحديد التسليح بالوزن (كغم) في اعمال الخرسانة وهذا يوفر تحليل جيد لكلفة الاعمال الخرسانية في المشروع.

21. عند وضع صيغة لدرجة التفصيل في اعمال البناء هنالك عامل مهم جدا يحدد واضعي ومحللي الكلف ويدخل في حساباتهم وهو ان اعمال التشييد لايمكن التكهن باستقرار كلفتها بسهولة بالنظر لسرعة التغييرات والتذبذب في العوامل المؤثرة فيها مباشرة ، فالفقرات التي نجدها اليوم مهمة وجب ان تظهر اليوم بشكل منفصل ومنفرد في جداول الكميات ربما تصبح ثانوية التاثير في المستقبل والطريقة الصحيحة لاعداد فقرات كل عمل هي اعداد قائمة بالفقرات التي تبدا بالاهم ثم المهم وحيثما كانت الكلفة لفقرة ما مرتبطة بكميتها يستوجب ان نذكر كيفية حسابها ووحدة حسابها واذا كانت الفقرة لاترتبط بكمية مثل رش الكلوردين في الاسس فانها تحسب جملة .

(14-18)​ 

علاقة الكلفة المستهدفة بدقة جداول الكميات

22. ان الدقة في وصف الفقرات لمختلف الاعمال والعناصر الانشائية والدقة في اعطاء تحليل معقول لعدد الفقرات يعطي بدون ادنى شك مردود ايجابي كبير في تقدير الكلفة المستهدفة للمشروع بواسطة جداول الكميات حيث ان جداول غير دقيقة من ناحية الوصف وتفاصيل فقرات البناء ستعطي نتائج غير حقيقية وان مدى المجازفة والابتعاد عن الكلفة المستهدفة يمكن ان يكون اكبر .
فائدة جداول الكميات ليس فقط للحصول على كلفة قريبة من المستهدفة بل يتعدى ذلك ليجنبالمقاول الخسارة وصاحب العمل الخروج عن ميزانية المشروع وعلى مهندسي الكلفة وحساب الكميات تغطية كل ماهو غير متكامل او ناقص في المخططات واصدار جداول كميات ومواصفات جيدة لانها اساس كل العملية التسعيرية في المشروع.

نشوء واسباب مطالبات التعويض 

23.ان المبداالاساسي الذي يبرر المطالبات هوحصول تغيير او اعاقة في برنامج تقدم العمل سببها صاحب العمل ، لان جوهر المقاولة يضمن للمقاول الدفع له مقابل قيامه بالاعمال وعدم تغيير شروط العقد او تحمله الاخطاء التي ربما تظهر في مستندات التعهد ومقابل ذلك فان صاحب العمل يتوقع عند توقيعه للعقد كفاءة وقابلية من المقاول وانجاز للاعمال بموجب المواصفات والخرائط المعدة للمشروع.

24. ان المطالبات المالوفة والتي تستند الى مواد الشروط العامة والخاصة للمقاولات هي بايجاز ما يلي:-
أ. كلفة الاعمال الاضافية او المحذوفة بموجب جداول الكميات المسعرة للمقاول. 
ب. مافات المقاول من ربح نتيجة حذف قسم من اعمال المقاولة.
ج.المصاريف العامة والتحميلات المتسببة نتيجة التغييرات وتمديد مدة المقاولة.
د. عرقلة تقدم العمل ونقصان في الانتاجية بسبب التغييرات والتوقف.
ھ. ارتفاع اسعار المواد واجور العاملين خلال فترة التاخر
و. فقرات عامة اخرى مثل سعر الفائدة الذي ربما يستحقه المقاول في حالة تاخر الدفع له

نصائح للحد من الفساد الاداري والمالي والقانوني في عقود التشييد

25. من الضروري استكمال كافة المتطلبات المتعلقة بالمشروع قبل وضعها في الخطة وتتضمن هذه المتطلبات مرحلة دراسة المشروع واعداد الجدوى الاقتصادية له ووضع المواصفات الفنية واعداد جداول الكميات بعد تهيئة الخرائط التفصيلية الخاصة بالتنفيذ ووضع الكلفة التخمينية الكلية والسنوية لان بعض الجهات الحكومية تعلن عن المشاريع قبل استيفاء تلك 


المتطلبات وبذلك تكون الدراسات والجدوى الاقتصادية والخرائط والمواصفات ناقصة ويجري عليها الكثير من التغييرات اثناء مرحلة التنفيذ وخاصة : (المواصفات الفنية،التصاميم،الخرائط) ونواقص اخرى تستغل لاحقا من قبل اطراف عديدة.

26. ضرورة الاعلان عن موعد فتح العطاءات خلال فترة مناسبة ووفقا لما تنص عليه التعليمات لتمكين المقاولين من دراسة مستندات المقاولة والاتصال بالجهات الخارجية لمعرفة الاسعار والاطلاع على موقع العمل حيث لذلك تاثير كبير في تسعير المقاولة بشكل دقيق وصحيح.

27. ضرورة اختيار اعضاء لجان فتح العطاءات من ذوي الخبرة الطويلة والمشهود لهم بالنزاهة والسمعة الطيبة لتلافي حالات عدم الاشارة الى الحك و الشطب في العطاء او حدوث حالات فتح للعطاءات والطلب من مقدميها اكمال النواقص واعادة ادخالها ضمن العطاءات المستوفية للشروط المنصوص عليها في التعليمات او عدم تثيت للنواقص والتحفظات في الاستمارة الخاصة بالفتح.

28. الاهتمام باختيار اعضاء لجان تدقيق وتحليل العطاءات من ذوي الخبرة والنزاهة والسمعة الطيبة كون مرحلة التحليل من اكثر المراحل اهمية واحتمال حدوث حالات الخلل والفساد بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر خلالها من خلال احالة العمل الى مقاول لاتتوفر فيه الشروط المطلوبة وخاصة في :-
أ. العطاءات غير المستكملة للشروط المطلوبة (الكفالة المصرفية،اعمال مماثلة،الرسم الضريبي،وغيره...)
ب. قيام اللجنة بتعديل الشروط والمواصفات والخرائط وجداول الكميات والتلاعب بها لتناسب بعض العطاءات المختارة.
ج. توصية اللجنة باحالة العمل الى عطاء سعره اعلى من اقل العطاءات بدعوى ان الدائرة غير ملزمة بقبول اوطا العطاءات وان كان العطاء الاقل سعرا مستوفي لكافة الشروط.
د. قيام لجنة التحليل بالسماح لمقدم العطاء ان يقدم مواصفات فنية وشروط جديدة ويضع اسعار لها دون اطلاع بقية المناقصين او السماح لهم بذلك ما يعني عدم تكافؤ فرص التسعير للمقاولين او في حالات تعديل المواصفات .
ھ. توصية اللجنة بالاحالة الى مناقص وحيد دون اعطاء توصية باعادة الاعلان مرة اخرى وبشكل اوسع لغرض استحصال عروض اخرى.








(16-18)​ 
الاستنتاجات

29. ان الادارة الهندسية الناجحة هي التي تنفذ المشروع ضمن الميزانية المحددة والجدول الزمني المقرر و بالمستوى النوعي المطلوب.

30. اهمية معطيات دراسة الجدوى للمشروع ما قبل التنفيذ والمفترض شموليتها ليكون تنفيذ العقد وتشغيل المشروع وصيانته ضمن حدود التقديرات الاصلية والمبالغ المخصصة .

31. لنجاح اي مشروع يجب ان تكون الدراسات والتصميم والتعاقد والتنفيذ والمتابعة متكاملة ومستمرة لكافة مراحل التشييد سواء كانت تتداخل احيانا او تنفصل.

32. يتطلب من المهندس استيعاب كافة تفاصيل العقد من امور فنية وغير فنية بدراسة وثائق المناقصة التي اعدها المالك او رب العمل(ومن خلال الاستشاريين) وبعناية ودقة وتقديم التوضيحات او التحفظات ان اقتضى الامر بشان بعض الامور الغامضة او التي لايتعهد المقاول الالتزام بها على ان لاتكون التحفظات متعارضة مع متطلبات اساسية في العقد ومع نواحي قانونية.

33. ان اعداد صيغة العقد والمستندات التي تلحق به تعتبر من العناصر الاساسية المؤثرة في عملية تنفيذ المقاولات الانشائية بصورة جيدة بعيدا عن المشاكل والمطالبات التي تنجم جراء تنفيذ بنوده.

34. احتمالية التضارب والتعارض في العلاقات والمصالح بين اطراف عملية التشييد يكون كبير ويؤثر بصورة سلبية وبشكل خاص في حالة صعوبة التنسيق او ضعفه في وقت التنفيذ.

35. التاثير الكبيرلدرجات وضوح جداول الكميات والدخول في التفاصيل المطلوبة لفقرات العمل وتحديد التداخل وتسلسل الاولويات لبداية وانتهاء الفقرات ومن بداية اعداد جداول الكميات واهمية الاستناد الى الصيغ القياسية المعتمدة في المسح الكمي .

36. التاثير الملحوظ لاسلوب كتابة المواصفة الفنية على عملية تنفيذ العقد وعدم الوقوع في الاشكاليات الخاصة بتفسير العقد والدخول في النزاعات المتعلقة بالمطالبات سواء حول كيفية احتساب الاعمال الاضافية او تسعير اوامر التغيير للفقرات بالزيادة او النقصان.

37. الاعتناء بصياغة العقد بالشكل الذي يجنب الجهات التعاقدية والمستفيدة والمقاول الرجوع الى المحاكم القضائية للبت في الشكاوى الناجمة عن عدم وجود قاعدة واضحة لتفسير العقد والوصول الى فك الغموض فيه.



(17-18)​ 
38. اسلوب ونوع المناقصة يحدد الى مدى بعيد انجاز المشروع ضمن الفترة المطلوبة له في العقد والكلفة النهائية بعد التسليم. 

التوصيات

39. من الضروري اقتراح المشروع من قبل الوزارة المختصة والتي تتولى اعداد الشروط العامة والخاصة والمواصفات الفنية واعداد الجدوى الاقتصادية.

40. يتطلب ان تتولى جهة اخرى الاعلان عن المشروع واستلام العطاءات وفتحها وتحليلها واختيار العطاء الفائز منعا للفساد الاداري.

41. تتولى الجهة المستفيدة من المشروع التعاقد والاشراف الهندسي على تنفيذ المشروع اي لاتتولى جهة واحدة اعداد المواصفات والشروط والاعلان والتحليل والتنفيذ والصرف على المشروع.

42. الاهتمام بمرحلة تنفيذ العقد لاهميتها القصوى وضرورة خضوع العمل لتطبيق المواصفات المنصوص عليها في العقد وتلافي حالات التاخير غير المبرر في تنفيذ فقرات المشروع كون التاخير يحول دون تحقيق الهدف من المشروع.

43. ضرورة دراسة اوامر التغيير قبل البت بها وعرضها على الاستشاري المختص كون كلف التغييرات تؤثر سلبا وايجابا على كلفة المشروع الكلية وتوخي الدقة المطلوبة في اعداد الذرعات للعمل المنجز وتحديد كميات المواد المواد المطروحة وفحصها في المراكز المتخصصة والحيادية. 

44.الاعتناء بكتابة المواصفة الفنية وتعيين المهندسين الملمين بالموضوع في لجان تدقيق الكشوفات الفنية ومطابقة المواصفة بين الخرائط وجداول الكميات.















(18-18)​ 

المصادر والمراجع



كراسة التعليم المستمر الصادرة عن جمعية المهندسين العراقية ايلول (1984) المهندس عزيز نوري كريم ادارة عقود المشاريع الهندسية.
كراسة التعليم المستمر الصادرة عن جمعية المهندسين العراقية ايلول 1984الاستاذ نبيل الطويل ادارة المشاريع الانشائية.
كراسة التعليم المستمر الصادرة عن جمعية المهندسين العراقية ايلول1984 الاستاذ زهير ساكو ، كتابة المواصفة الفنية.
تعليمات تنفيذ العقود الحكومية رقم (1) لعام 2008 منشورة في جريدة الوقائع العراقية العدد 4075 ،19 ايار 2008 و تعديلاتها.
الشروط العامة لمقاولات اعمال الهندسة المدنية بقسميها الاول والثاني
دليل ادارة المشروعات الصادر عن المعهد القومي الامريكيPMBOK 
دراسة عن الفساد الاداري معممة بكتاب وزارة الاعمار والاسكان مكتب المفتش العام المرقم 2253/12497المؤرخ في19/10/2008
بينما المخططات هي خرائط هندسية فد تكون معمارية او مدنية يتم تنفيذها وفق المواصفات الفنية المطلوية والمذكورة في القعد



مصطفى حسام 
رابع-مدني


_نشكر لك مشاركتك ... وتوثيقها بالمصادر العلمية.... تقبل تحياتي _

_عمر الفاروق_


----------



## برنوتة (13 مايو 2010)

تكتب المواصفة الفنية لواحد من الحالات التالية:-
أ. توصيف مواد انشائية او هندسية لغرض التجهيز فقط.
ب. توصيف منتوج لوحدات بنائية او غيرها من عناصر ومكونات البناء التي قد تكون مصنعة داخل الموقع او موردة من خارجه.
ج.توصيف كامل للمواد والمنتوجات والعمل.
د. توصيف عمل انشائي فقط على اساس ان تتجهيز المواد ليس من مسؤولية المنفذ.
وعلى ذلك تكتب المواصفة حسب الحالة المطلوبة.


تهدف المواصفة الفنية تبعا لحالتها ولمتطلبات التعاقد الى واحد او اكثر من الامور التالية:-
أ.بيان الخصائص المطلوبة للمواد او المنتوج او العمل.
ب. الحد الادنى المقبول للنوعية وما يتبعه من سماح في التفاوت في الخواص.
ج. ارجاع الخواص النوعية الى مواصفات قياسية او مداون قياسية عالمية معترف بها او رسمية محلية.
د. تحديد وحدات المقايسة وتفاصبل اجراء المقايسة والتقييم المادي.
ھ. الارشاد الى كيفية تنفيذ العمل احيانا بل وحتى الزام المقاول في بعض الحالات باتباع طريقة او نظام معين.

الدكتور فائق المحترم , هذا الرد هو رد مقتبس عن رد الطالب مصطفى حسام , واعتذر لهذا الخصوص ولكني لم افلح بالحصول على اي نتائج بهذا الخصوص على صفحات الانترنت.

تحياتي : برنين زهراو-المرحلة الرابعة


----------



## twister82 (13 مايو 2010)

اسلوب كتابة المواصفة الفنية
18. لكتابة مواصفة فنية بصورة جيدة يمكن ادراج النقاط التالية وضمن الغاية والحالات المطلوبة لها:-
أ. ان تبين المجال الذي تغطيه من مواد او منتوج او عمل ضمن العقد.حيث تعمد بعض الجهات الى كتابة مواصفات فنية عامة و(شاملة) الى حد ما تغطي في مجالها اكثر مما يشمله العقد من مواد او فقرات اعمال ويكون ذلك لغرض الاستفادة من ذات المواصفات العامة لاكثر من مشروع الامر الذي يختصر الوقت والكلفة اللازمين لاعداد وثائق التعهد.وعليه من الضروري مراجعة هذه المواصفة الفنية العامة قبل ارفاقها بوثائق اي تعهد جديد للتاكد من حداثتها وشمولها لمتطلبات العقد.ويشترط في المواصفة الفنية ان تغطي كافة المفردات الواردة في المخططات والتصاميم سواء للاعمال او المواد او الانظمة وحسب الحالة.

ب. ان يكون مصدرها وارتباطها من الناحية الفنية بمواصفات فنية قياسية او مداون ممارسة عالمية او رسمية محلية مناسبة،من الضروري اعتمادالمواصفات القياسية والمدونات المحلية في التوصيف وحتى التصميم لانه يفترض في هذه المواصفات ان تكون اكثر ملائمة اضافة الى انها قد تكون ملزمة التطبيق قانون، ويلاحظ بانه من الناحية العملية لازلنا نتبع المواصفات القياسية الاجنبية وخاصة في الحالات التالية:-
اولا. عند عدم وجود مواصفة او مدونة محلية تغطي الموصوف او التصميم.
ثانيا.اذا كان المقاولون المتنافسون على التعاقد جهات غير عراقية ولم تالف المواصفات القياسية العراقية بسبب عدم وجود ترجمة معتمدة لها او لندرة خبرتها بهذه المواصفات.
ثالثا. اذا كان معد المواصفات او التصاميم من غير العراقيين ولم يالف هذه المواصفات للاسباب المذكورة في اعلاه.وعند الرجوع الى مواصفات قياسية غير عراقية يجب اختيار مواصفات عالمية ومعروفة مثلا يمكن قبول المواصفات والمداون البريطانية القياسية او الاميركية ومنها اصدارات ( ASTM) وجمعية الخرسانة الامريكية (ACI) وغيرها او المواصفات الالمانية (DIN) او اليابانية (GIS) او العالمية (ISO) وغيرها من المواصفات الموثوق بها والتي يالفها المصمم والمنفذ. ويجب الحذر هنا من ان اي مواصفة عالمية قد لاتفي بالغرض بصورة تامة تناسب الاستعمال او التطبيق في العراق نظرا لكونها موضوعة اصلا لظروف ومناخ غير التي تسود هنا او حتى طبيعة الاستخدام لدينا تكون مختلفة احيانا وقد تكون المواصفة العالمية قد صدرت منذ فترة قريبة ولا تضمن دوام المنتوج او المادة بما يتناسب وعمر المنشا من الامثلة على عدم كفاءة بعض المواصفات العالمية احيانا ما يخص تاثير الاملاح وخاصة الكبريتات على الخرسانة وبشكل مخصوص الاملاح التي في الركام او متطلبات الخرسانة للاجواء الحارة او التسليح المناسب لتفادي تشقق الخرسانة بسبب الانكماش والحرارة وكذلك المنتجات والعناصر البنائية المركبة او مالئات المفاصل او المنتجات البلاستيكية وغيرها. ومما تقدم يتضح بان على واضع المواصفة الفنية او المصمم ان يلم بما يجب اختياره اضافة الى ان اية مواصفة قياسية تتبع تكون باحدث اصدار لها.

ج. ان تحدد المتطلبات النوعية للموصوف من حيث الخواص ودرجة الحرارة وحدود التفاوت المسموحة اضافة الى اي سرد يوضح ماهية الموصوف ويعتبر ذكره ضروريا لاكمال التعريف والتحديد.

د. ان يكون ما يرد في المواصفة الفنية مطابقا وغير متعارض مع المدونة او المواصفة القياسية او طريقة التصميم التي اختارها المصمم.
مثال:- لايجوز ان تكون النصوص الخاصة بالاعمال الخرسانية في المواصفات الفنية مقيدة استنادا الى المواصفات القياسية البريطانية (S.B) بينما التصميم للعمل هو بموجب متطلبات (code ACI) وما يتبعه من مواصفات اميركية فالتدرج المطلوب للركام يختلف في الحالتين وكذلك طرية تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية اضافة الى ان مفهوم تحمل الضغط للنماذج المفحوصة هو ليس نفسه في الاثنين حيث هناك تباين بين معنى ( التحمل المميز) الوارد فيcp110 ومعنى تحمل الضغط الموصوف الوارد في ( (ACI code،حتى نماذج الفحص هي ليست ذاتها كما هومعروف فالمواصفات البريطانية تستعمل قوالب مكعبة الشكل بينما الاميركية تستعمل نماذج اسطوانية.ان الفولاذ المنتج بموجب المواصفات البريطانية ليس بالضرورة مطابق لما ينتج بموجب المواصفة الامريكية سواء من حيث الاقطار القياسية او الخواص الالية (الميكانيكية) وحتى شكل النتوءات وتفاصيلها.

ھ.ان توصف ما يرد في المخططات بدون تعارض فلا يجوز على سبيل المثال ان توصف المواصفات الفنية كتل بنائية خرسانية بابعاد واشكال وخواص معينة بينما تؤشر انواع مخالفة على المخططات او ان توصف خلطات خرسانية معينة بينما يجب غيرها بموجب متطلبات التصميم.في بعض المواصفات تدرج اوصاف وابعاد بعض العناصر البنائية كالابواب مثلا او احواض التفتيش وعليه يجب ان يكون الوصف متماشيا مع التفاصيل الواردة في المخططات.لتلافي التعارض يجب التنسيق بين وضع المواصفة واعداد التصاميم والمخططات وكذلك مراجعة المواصفات العامة المعدة سابقا كما ذكر واجراء ما يتطلب من تنقيح او اضافة وفقا لمتطلبات ذلك المشروع.

و. ان لايكون هنالك ازدواج او تكرار او تناقض في النصوص ذات العلاقة في نفس المواصفة.من المعلوم ان مواصفة الاعمال البنائية تحوي على مواصفات للاعمال الصحية والميكانيكية والكهربائية وغيرها من الخدمات وهذه بدورها تحوي على وصف لبعض الاعمال البنائية الضرورية لها كالحفر واعادة الدفن وصب الخرسانة ومد الانابيب والبناء وغيرها، غير انه قد نجد بان الوصف الوارد هنا لهذه الاعمال يكرر او حتى يتعارض نوعا ما مع الوصف الوارد لاعمال مشابهة وردت ضمن المواصفة الاصلية للاعمال البنائية والمعمارية في العقد،ان هذا يعتبر نقصا في قيمة المواصفة اذا كانت المقاولة تنفذ من قبل مقاول رئيسي واحد لكافة الاعمال الا ان الامر قد يختلف اذا كانت اعمال الخدمات تنفذ بشكل عقود مستقلة.

ز. ان تبين المواصفة الفحوص اللازمة للسيطرة النوعية والقبول وكل ما يتعلق بها من طريقة تكرار الفحص ، النتائج المقبولة الخ وكذلك تبين الجهة التي تتحمل كلفة تلك الفحوص ان لم يرد ذلك في شروط العقد او في جداول الكميات والاسعار.تشمل الفحوص فحوص المواد،العمل،المنتوج الجاهز...الخ وحسب الحالة.

ح. توضح المواصفة الفنية كيفية المقايسة لغرض تحديد القيمة المادية حيث تذكر وحدة المقايسة (عدد، وزن، طول، مساحة، حجم، قطعي،الخ) وكذلك المعلومات الضرورية للتقييم.
دكتوري العزيز هذا جزء من اجابة الطالب مصطفى حسام ارجو ان تتفضل بقبوله ودمت بخير
الطالبة :نور جواد \الرابع مدني


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (14 مايو 2010)

الف شكر للدكتور فائق وطلاب المرحلة الرابعه هندسة مدنية جامعة النهرين


----------



## safa hamad (16 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر لاستاذي العزيز دكتور فائق المحترم أتمنى من العزيز ألجليل أن يوفقك مع تحيات الطالبة صفا حمد


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد ع النجار (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين ع الافادات الرائعة


----------



## Jamal (30 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات رائعة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## روح الفانيلا (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف تحيه لك يادكتور فائق مع تحياتي طالبتك نور محمد وشكرا ع الموضوع المشوق


----------



## hhmdan (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## hager84 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

_*ما هي مصادر المطالبات؟؟؟*_]


----------



## علاءحامدمحمد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

حياكم الله


----------

